# Wishnok's Cruze



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I think about that stuff from time to time and then say to myself I really do not want to do any more work on any vehicle other than washing and waxing . Just content with the way that I bought IT . 

If you think that you can pull it off hey feel free and post up some pics of your handy work . Good Luck .


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

So i got my wheels, once winter is over i will get tires on them.

Just ordered my 1.4T Atmospheric Blow Off Valve from Bad News Racing. So now I have my Downpipe and Blow Off coming. Next step is the trifecta tune.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan. 
As for the FMIC I wouldn't unless you upgrade the turbo. The OE IC has been tested to perform better than aftermarket ones.
For that BOV you will have to get your tune before installing it.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Sounds like a good plan.
> As for the FMIC I wouldn't unless you upgrade the turbo. The OE IC has been tested to perform better than aftermarket ones.
> For that BOV you will have to get your tune before installing it.


Yeah i know, i'm trying to find out who does the trifecta tune up in Erie PA. I found it once but now i can't find it again, I was only going to get FMIC if i decide to do a mild build later. I think next pay i'm getting the ZZP midpipe.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

You live in erie pa?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

RhinoNinja55 said:


> You live in erie pa?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No, i'm like 45 mins from erie. Almost always there on my days off lol


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

That's cool... I'm in Erie

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

you up by Babies R Us?


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

No but i work there lol, so im there at least 5 days a week


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

RhinoNinja55 said:


> No but i work there lol, so im there at least 5 days a week


Thought so, I seen it yesterday. We were there for like a half hour hate it there. We were in erie at 12 didn't leave til 6. Way too much for me.

Buying a tune next pay, if i can't find the guy in erie just ordering through BNR.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

JWishnok said:


> Thought so, I seen it yesterday. We were there for like a half hour hate it there. We were in erie at 12 didn't leave til 6. Way too much for me.


So your stocking me lol jk... I have gotten use to it.. Where u at then?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

RhinoNinja55 said:


> So your stocking me lol jk... I have gotten use to it.. Where u at then?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Close to Titusville.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sweet

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Have my tires for the wheels just haven't put them on, this spring I will. Just bought an oil catch can Universal Purple Aluminum Oil Catch Reservoir Tank Can 750ml JDM Engine Oil Can | eBay


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Got my wheels on today, not even an hour later i got smacked by a deer....


----------



## las2fall (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh noooooo :/ sorry man. The wheels bent or damaged ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

The deer liked your wheels so much that he wanted to take a better look at them. To bad he had to do damage to the vehicle while looking.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Will upload pictures later.. Had exhaust pipes left from my truck, so made an exhaust with it for my cruze... Shoots out driver side right under back door. Pretty loud going to get a thrush welded muffler for it this coming weekend.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Bought some tubing to make my exhaust for the cruze. 11-15 Chevy Cruze Exhaust Tubing System - Mandrel Exhaust Systems

I was planning on getting an exhaust made before my son was born but due to some problems with pregnancy he is now with us  So it's time to quiet it down a little bit.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hah, congratulations! Definitely Baby >> Cruze.....but just barely =] I like the side exhaust idea, definitely unique.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

JWishnok said:


> Bought some tubing to make my exhaust for the cruze. 11-15 Chevy Cruze Exhaust Tubing System - Mandrel Exhaust Systems
> 
> I was planning on getting an exhaust made before my son was born but due to some problems with pregnancy he is now with us  So it's time to quiet it down a little bit.


A lot of people are going that route on exhaust setups now honestly I think it's a really good deal, Can't beat not paying an extra 200$ for a name attached to the exhaust @@


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Gonna use thrush welded muffler as well. Exhaust gets here tuesday.


----------

